# Autosmart Tardis



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

Anyone know where you can get this in the south? Also how much?


----------



## Sweetcakes (Dec 9, 2008)

Would be interested in this as well if there is anyone around that sells it


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

I think Elite Car Care on here stock this or ask AutoSmart for the number of your local rep.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

depends where you are if you are near Newry it would be easy to get. fron Stephen Pollard.


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

I was working for a guy who has coaches and I spyed the "S" logo on drums in his garage, He has a guy comes round to him from Galway I think, he buys a lot of stuff, he had a 5 gallon drum of tardis,gave me a gallon. I will try and get a number for the guy


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Try Ebay mate, its cheap enough on there :wave:


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

tryed ebay.. no one wants to post to ireland says it cost too much! im down in cork..


----------



## johnboyo (Oct 10, 2007)

I think cleancar.ie are based down your way, they might have it.


----------

